# wheel cleaner



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

just had alloys refurb,looking for a gentle wheel cleaner to keep them looking their best, also a wheel wax too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Should have looked at the stickies at the top :wink: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... -_-TopLink


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Should have looked at the stickies at the top :wink: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... -_-TopLink


Looked in there yellow but would rather use a purpose made wheel cleaner than bathroom cleaner and a toilet brush. :wink:


----------



## lespaul (Mar 26, 2006)

chassmash said:


> just had alloys refurb,looking for a gentle wheel cleaner to keep them looking their best, also a wheel wax too.


I use Valet Pro Bilberry acid free wheel cleaner, you can dilute it up to 1:10 for lightly soiled wheels.
To seal the wheels I'm a fan of Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour but have used Poorboys Wheel Sealant to good effect.

Darren


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

chassmash said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Should have looked at the stickies at the top :wink: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... -_-TopLink
> ...


The guy who posted the link is an Ex Swissvax detailer who could make loads more money selling you Swissvax products but would rather tell you what he has found to be the best for the job after using most of the products out there


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bilberry is very nice stuff and can be diluted down to suit you're requirements. Its wheel safe too. Any serious spots i tend to hit with Iron-X too


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

i've always used briteclean non acidic wheel cleaner (red stuff) really does the job and never caused any damage on mine.


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

some good ideas guys,will look in to those products.
:wink:


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> chassmash said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


i do not doubt his knowledge yellow but i have been down the road of using products that are made for other things and double up as car products e.g.toothpaste to clean headlights ,jif to clean wheels etc all are rubbish in my opinion,i am not on a budget and if swssvax is the product to use then swissvax it is. :wink:


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Been using autofinnese products ,seem to work really well and wheel wax has nice minty smell


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

In fairness Andy Dave has not been around for a while, and this is a very quick evolving market, I mean Dodo juice was not even a thought at that point. I need some stuff as well did the rim wax thing and that has done nothing but collect dirt

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

